# Wireless signal app



## Doug Lowthian (Apr 8, 2016)

Simple question. 

In a venue with wi fi for computer access and wifi for lighting control and sound control, wireless for multiple microphones etc etc is there a free (preferably) app for iphone to find and analyze all these signals? Trying to learn about the unseen signals floating around our venue and how they work compatibly or not....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## NickVon (Apr 8, 2016)

I've only seen such apps for Android. I had one with my old DROID that was actually called Wifi Analyzer, and should a list of all Accesspoints / wifi channels being used, and where the free spectrum was (at least in the Wifi detectable Range)

iphone versions of this app or similar are really network analyzers geared towards detecting ip address, and TCIP hardware.

For the free app you could spend like 70$ for a cheapo Android tablet.


----------



## robartsd (Apr 8, 2016)

I remember having a similar app on my iPod Touch (don't remember if it was from the App store or an alternate source after jail breaking). I'm sure it did not analyze spectrum, but did list wifi networks with their channel and signal strength.


----------



## Doug Lowthian (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you. If I find anything else I will post here!


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 9, 2016)

It is highly unlikely that you'll be able an app to do microphones - the phone doesn't have any hardware that is able to be borrowed to spectrum scan.
WiFi bands are much more viable just because the hardware is already onboard to "listen" to those frequencies, but I don't know what's available...


----------



## RickR (Apr 9, 2016)

Metageek is the king of the wifi software http://www.metageek.com/products/map-plan/ 
Best to use a laptop, both for better reception and better processing. Their base program is free and great for knowing what wifi is around you. The more you need, the more you pay...


----------

